# Can't save Multi as in Kontakt



## BRUNO VALENTI (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I am trying to save a multi in Kontakt but I receive this message:
"One or more samples could not be written to disk. Your patch has not been saved. Possible reasons:
- the original samples were removed
- an external drive was disconnected
- the target drive is full"

and inmediately after that I receive another message saying "It was not possible to save this file in this location. This might be caused by a variety of reasons, including insufficient access rights."

I would like to know if there is another way of making this or a script that I can incorporate into patches to make this possible.

I really appreciate all your help in advance! I know that if you don't give me a solution is just because it doesn't exist


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 13, 2019)

Are you saving the multi as a "patch" only or as "patch + samples? If it's the latter it could be a large file depending on the samples used in the multi. If the target drive is almost full, it could be the culprit. If your saving patch + samples, try saving as "patch" only and try again.

That's all that comes to mind here.


----------



## BRUNO VALENTI (Mar 13, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Are you saving the multi as a "patch" only or as "patch + samples? If it's the latter it could be a large file depending on the samples used in the multi. If the target drive is almost full, it could be the culprit. If your saving patch + samples, try saving as "patch" only and try again.
> 
> That's all that comes to mind here.


Thanks a lot for your super fast reply jtnyc! I tried to save only the patch and it works but I need to save patch + samples. The target drive have a lot of space and actually the samples to be saved are really small since they belong to a very old library.

I think is more related to insufficient access rights. any other idea?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## BRUNO VALENTI (Mar 13, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Are you saving the multi as a "patch" only or as "patch + samples? If it's the latter it could be a large file depending on the samples used in the multi. If the target drive is almost full, it could be the culprit. If your saving patch + samples, try saving as "patch" only and try again.
> 
> That's all that comes to mind here.


I was wondering if there's any script out there that I could use to "unlock" this. Just wondering..


----------



## BRUNO VALENTI (Mar 13, 2019)

BRUNO VALENTI said:


> I was wondering if there's any script out there that I could use to "unlock" this. Just wondering..


Just wanted to let you know that activating the "compress samples" did the job


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 13, 2019)

Ok cool. FYI, you don't have to include the samples when saving a multi. Saving it as a patch only creates a multi with a small footprint and just streams the samples from their original location.


----------



## BRUNO VALENTI (Mar 13, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Ok cool. FYI, you don't have to include the samples when saving a multi. Saving it as a patch only creates a multi with a small footprint and just streams the samples from their original location.


Thanks jtnyc!

Actually I was going to post a new issue but maybe you can help me.

I saved a huge orchestral template in different multis (violins, cellos, etc).

When I saved, I saved the patch + samples in order to have all the used files in one place.

The whole template was about 50gb. I copied the whole thing (cpr + all the multis with the samples) to a powerful laptop I just bought.

When I tried to open the template all the libraries that were not installed in my laptop didn't work..

My question is why do I need to install the library if the only thing I need are the samples of the specific patches I am using that were already saved with the multis?

Is there anyway I can do this? The goal is to have a whole template that I can move from a place to other without the need of installing all the libraries.

I hope it makes sense.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 13, 2019)

Ok, if a library is locked, you can’t save a single nki or a multi with the samples. Which makes sense other wise one could duplicate a library and give it away or whatever. You need to have the libraries installed on the system your working on. 

If I were you, I would save multis as patches only, no samples, but again, if you want to use a library, it of coarse has to be installed on your system.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 14, 2019)

BRUNO VALENTI said:


> Is there anyway I can do this? The goal is to have a whole template that I can move from a place to other without the need of installing all the libraries.



Not possible if your multi contains an NKI from a Kontakt Player library. Samples from those libraries are in an NKX monolith and these cannot be saved as patch+samples. You will just need to have those Kontakt Player libraries installed on the other machine.


----------



## BRUNO VALENTI (Mar 14, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Ok, if a library is locked, you can’t save a single nki or a multi with the samples. Which makes sense other wise one could duplicate a library and give it away or whatever. You need to have the libraries installed on the system your working on.
> 
> If I were you, I would save multis as patches only, no samples, but again, if you want to use a library, it of coarse has to be installed on your system.



Thanks jtnyc and EvilDragon for the very fast reply! I really appreciate it!

What happen if I install the library in the laptop so Kontakt recognizes the library is installed but then I get rid of all the samples folder? I mean, why should I need the samples folder if the multis that I saved in the desktop computer already have the samples in it?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Mar 14, 2019)

You cannot save samples from a protected (monolith) library - (unless you have an illegal cracked version of Kontakt)!


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 14, 2019)

Already explained above. Kontakt player libraries are locked. You can’t save them as patch + samples. Other libraries that allow access the the samples themselves will allow this, but larger developers use NKX monoliths to house the samples, so there is no access to them, hence no patch + samples saving.


----------



## BRUNO VALENTI (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks ScoringFilms and jtnyc for the reply. Everything is super clear now.

It seems I will not have any other chance more than installing all the libraries in the laptop too.

I really appreciate all your help!


----------

